# أغرب بلوزة فى العالم



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني دي لما تتلبس معاها مشط هدية مثلا





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه هههههه 

بس اي ده مثلن ملابس او شعر او ايه 

ايه الشيئ الغريب ده يا روزي 

هههههههههه 

تسلم ايدك روزي بجد تحفه 

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه تصدقي بقي انها مش غريبه دي جميله اوي 
شكرا روزي


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هو الموضوع ناقص حر هههههههههههه

حلوة يا روزى

شكرا لييكى​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*المشكله دائما محتاجه لكوافير وسشوار
*
هههههههههههه

بس شكلها حلو بجد 

شكرا جدااا


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههه تصدقي بقي انها مش غريبه دي جميله اوي
> شكرا روزي


 

نورت يا روماني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو الموضوع ناقص حر هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلوة يا روزى​
> ...


 

هههههههههههه

نورتي يا تاسوني

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *المشكله دائما محتاجه لكوافير وسشوار*
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اللللللللللللللله روعه يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتي يا تينا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*طب رابطينها بتوكة ولا ايه ظروفها ههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا سيباها كده

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*جمييييييييلة 
عاوزة منها انا دى 
بس لشعرى فى منها ؟
هههههههه
ميرسى يا روزة*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

هشوفلك يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*ايه البلوزة ديه*

*حلوة اوي*

*ههههههههه*

*شكرا روزي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوه اوي بس فيه منها الوان
انا عوزه وحده اشقر فاتح
وياريت تكون ناعمه عشان منروحش للكوافير كل ما اغسلها
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ايه البلوزة ديه*​
> *حلوة اوي*​
> ...


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> حلوه اوي بس فيه منها الوان
> 
> انا عوزه وحده اشقر فاتح
> وياريت تكون ناعمه عشان منروحش للكوافير كل ما اغسلها
> ...


 

هههههههههه

هشوفلك يا حبي

نورتي


----------



## zezza (8 أكتوبر 2010)

يا رب ما تطلعش موضة 
شكرا غريب اوى يا روزى الصراحة


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## bluelily (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قوي يا روزي بس المشكلة لما تكبر في السن والشعر الأبيض يبدأ يظهر هانعمل اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه

هنحتاج لصبغه ههههههههه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب دى اكويها ولا اسرحها *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*بجد حلوة ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

بس سريحها احسن هههههههههه


----------

